# CXS Train



## JRE313 (Apr 21, 2012)

This is my first HDR Train


----------



## jmandell (Apr 21, 2012)

I know that some will say that this image is overcooked, which it is.  Even though it is overcooked I think that your processing is spot on for this subject.  I think it gives the train character and it looks good.  Your composition is pretty good IMO.


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 21, 2012)

jmandell said:


> I know that some will say that this image is overcooked, which it is.  Even though it is overcooked I think that your processing is spot on for this subject.  I think it gives the train character and it looks good.  Your composition is pretty good IMO.



What is so overcooked about this image? I don't understand


----------



## STM (Apr 21, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> jmandell said:
> 
> 
> > I know that some will say that this image is overcooked, which it is.  Even though it is overcooked I think that your processing is spot on for this subject.  I think it gives the train character and it looks good.  Your composition is pretty good IMO.
> ...



The way I see it there are basically two schools of thought when it comes to HDR. The first, and the one to which I subscribe, see it as a tool to preserve details in high values which can be easily lost with with the narrower dynamic range of digital (say compared to film) and to open up and reveal texture and detail in the lower values while trying to remain as true to the original as possible. The other, sees it as a graphical tool to accentuate contrast, color, saturation, etc, and produce a more graphical image. No one is more right or wrong than the other, they are just two very diffrent perspectives. 

From my perspective this HDR on this image is way overdone. The colors and contrast look somewhat "posterized"; too contrasty, oversaturated and unnatural to me. It has graphical impact, don't get me wrong, but it looks far too "manipulated" for my tastes.


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 21, 2012)

The colors and contrast look somewhat "posterized"; too contrasty, oversaturated and unnatural to me.

I did not do anything to the colors in this image. No saturation, and I barley did any contrast.

I still dont understand what you guys are looking for.


----------



## jmandell (Apr 21, 2012)

I believe that there are some of the colors are a tad un-natural.  Don't get me wrong, I love the image, but it does not look 100% natural.  It is still a good image.


----------



## STM (Apr 21, 2012)

We're not looking for anything JRE313, it is your image to certainly do anything with it that you choose. You simply asked us for comments of what we thought about it.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 21, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> The colors and contrast look somewhat "posterized"; too contrasty, oversaturated and unnatural to me.
> 
> I did not do anything to the colors in this image. No saturation, and I barley did any contrast.
> 
> I still dont understand what you guys are looking for.



JRE313,
There are many on this forum that do not like HDR of any kind and many more that do not like those that are "over cooked", "over saturated" or whatever you wish to call it. Simply put those that look un-natural or surreal. This type of look goes against the grain of what is considered to be correct exposure and processing by most &#8220;photographers&#8221;. However, regardless of what some would say, there are many others that really like the look. I happen to be one of them, and couldn&#8217;t care less what others thing. My suggestion to you, post for critique, listens to and considers the critique and then go with what you like. 
Finally, there are several on this forum that will give you honest and fair critique whether you like it or not. I believe STM is one of those. I have read many of his comments and appreciate his attitude and opinions.
Just my .02


----------



## that1guy (Apr 21, 2012)

everything looks good except the sky to me

one side is darker then the other and i know how difficult it can to be to fixe with all the tree branches in the way


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 22, 2012)

JRE313- I think this picture is cool. Little things you can fix like the sky and I would leave out that noise reduction or tone it down a little on the clouds as they are to soft as the result of the noise reduction. I did the train and the processing on that and the train tracks! Good colors!!

Now I will through myself out there on the butcher block with what I will have to say;

This forum is crazy, there are a lot of people who frown upon HDR. People that only see one way, what I like to call tunnel vision. Its funny that even though they do not like it they will continue to look and comment about HDR. My thought is why visit an area of photography you do not like. Its easy just to ignore the HDR forum all together but they are consistent in that they will always find the threads of HDR they don't like and give there biased opinions. What is CC...CC is trying to help you improve your skill. There is good and bad to ALL photos because everyone has different eyes. When you are dealing with people that will critique a picture and only give there opinion without offering any type of help to help you improve. Then there are those that do offer the help. I suggest blow off the ones that whine and talk crap and take there comments with a grain of salt. Listen to the ones that offer help. You have come a long way in your processing , but don't become a robot photographer and tale pictures to try to please everyone because that will never ever happen. Do it for yourself for the love of it and everything will eventually fall into place.

This advice might help you a bit when posting pictures. List the reasons why you came to your end result. IF you were going for the over saturated look explain that, if you were going for a cartoony look explain that, if you were going for a hyper realistic look explain that. Then the people viewing your images can have a better understanding of what you were tying to accomplish and maybe post C and C accordingly.
IF you just post a picture you are leaving yourself open to what ever people want to say. Then you have to weed through the comments and see which ones can help your progression.

I think that everything is constantly changing and evolving. There are people that use HDR for bringing out tones and want a very photo realistic result and then there are those that want a grunge look or a painterly look and then those that like Saturated colors and so on. HDR is a just another way to bring out different looks to your photo. People need to just except that and move on rather than ***** and moan about it. There are more than one way to do things and this is what separates everyone and makes them unique and to me thats the important thing is to try to be unique and become who you want to become not what a bunch of hobbyist photographer elitists want you to become.

Personal attacks on someones method is just outright silly and those people know who they are. They are the ones that think they are gods gift to photography and close minded. Forget those chumps and do what you do for you bro!!!!


----------



## Bynx (Apr 22, 2012)

I find the vibrancy just a tad too much and Im in total agreement with that1guy, the problem with the image is the sky. Composition wise, I think the train is a tad too high. Its a tack sharp image worth keeping. If it was mine, Id remove the sky and trees and drop in a nice sky. The trees definately have to go.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 22, 2012)

vipgraphx said:
			
		

> JRE313- I think this picture is cool. Little things you can fix like the sky and I would leave out that noise reduction or tone it down a little on the clouds as they are to soft as the result of the noise reduction. I did the train and the processing on that and the train tracks! Good colors!!
> 
> Now I will through myself out there on the butcher block with what I will have to say;
> 
> ...



Well said. And I agree 100%


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 22, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> I find the vibrancy just a tad too much and Im in total agreement with that1guy, the problem with the image is the sky. Composition wise, I think the train is a tad too high. Its a tack sharp image worth keeping. If it was mine, Id remove the sky and trees and drop in a nice sky. The trees definately have to go.



And Bynx is another one you can trust in. I consider him as probably the foremost authority on HDR than anyone else on this forum. Listen to these guys and ignore the haters.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Apr 22, 2012)

Shake the haters off.  The only useful CC I have is that your composition placed the train about 20% too high in the frame, and as others have mentioned, the sky has issues.  I don't know if you're familiar with using layer masks in PS to bring back part of the original exposures into the HDR image, but that would allow you to fix the sky. As Bynx said, you could also just grab a good sky from another image and stitch it in...

Overall, it's a very nice image, and I like the processing style.


----------



## Bynx (Apr 22, 2012)

Since a pic is worth a thousand words.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 22, 2012)

Great edit Bynx - I like how the sky pushes the train more as the subject. There is a better difference in blues between the sky and the train. 

Nice!!


----------



## DScience (Apr 22, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> jmandell said:
> 
> 
> > I know that some will say that this image is overcooked, which it is.  Even though it is overcooked I think that your processing is spot on for this subject.  I think it gives the train character and it looks good.  Your composition is pretty good IMO.
> ...



I don't think it's over anything! It's nice, good HDR...keep up the sick work friend!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 22, 2012)

Bynx said:
			
		

> Since a pic is worth a thousand words.



Nice. Always the best.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> Personal attacks on someones method is just outright silly and those people know who they are. They are the ones that think they are gods gift to photography and close minded. Forget those chumps and do what you do for you bro!!!!


 


vipgraphx said:


> ...ignore the haters.


*
Let's lighten up a bit shall we?  There's no hate, personal attack or anything of that nature in the thread.   There are a number of valid opinions expressed and explanations behind those opinions.  *


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 22, 2012)

I spoke my mind and I think it needed to be said. There are many HDR threads were feedback is not useful and attracts the original poster.My point I am trying to make is simple one take feedback with a grain of salt when needed and two for the folks that do not like HDR don't bother posting and looking if you have nothing that will benifiitial to the original poster.


----------



## that1guy (Apr 23, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> I spoke my mind and I think it needed to be said. There are many HDR threads were feedback is not useful and attracts the original poster.My point I am trying to make is simple one take feedback with a grain of salt when needed and two for the folks that do not like HDR don't bother posting and looking if you have nothing that will benifiitial to the original poster.



hes right it happened in my own thread.... it was a friendly invite that got taken way out of hand


----------



## jfrabat (Apr 23, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Since a pic is worth a thousand words.



Defenetly the sky is what was throwing the image off...  I like the gritty feel of the train (it goes well with the subject), but the sky looked too unrealistic, and that jumped out.  With this type of look, you are forced to focus on the train and not the sky or trees, which I think is what you want.  As for the comments, take it with a grain of salt.  I have found some users here extremely good at improving my skills (some of them have posted in this very thread), while others frown on everything (even improving a shot on Photoshop) because they do not see it as a pure way to take pictures.  My advice (as someone already posted above), take the comments you feel will help you improve the type of photography YOU want to pursue, ignore the rest.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 23, 2012)

Bynx's edit really does improve the image which I thought was pretty good already if not just a wee bit too contrasty. The elimiantion of distracting elements puts the train right where it should be, the center of attention. Nice!


----------

